# 2018 IFC 9164.6.1 exception commentary



## bill1952 (Feb 11, 2022)

This is one of those why now questions but the 2003 code change to add exception 3, for which I was the proponent, was fairly simple.  There was never any question that this was allowed in all stages, whether or not the building was "sprinklered throughout". The change was accepted "as submitted" and the substantiation was:




Now, years later, I find commentary that is different from the approved code change.




Curious if folks here think the commentary is correct - it is after all a staff persons opinion and not the code - or is it justified.  I don't know of a stage built since this code that is in a building that is not sprinklered throughout - that's about 50 to 60 in my practice.


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 1, 2022)

I see no one really found this topic to be a nail biter like those of us who design theatres.  None the less, my request for a staff opinion, with a lot of back up, resulted in a confirmation of my opinion that exception three applies in fully sprinklered buildings and that they will be issuing an errata to the IFC commentary.

I'm impressed by the thoroughness of the opinion and research behind it, and appreciate the ICC staff effort and time it took to resolve.


----------



## steveray (Mar 1, 2022)

What code section?


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 1, 2022)

2018 IFC 9164.6.1 *  the thread title *​


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 1, 2022)

There is no 9164.6.1 in the IFC


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 1, 2022)

914.6 Stages.
Stages shall comply with Sections 914.6.1 and 914.6.2.

914.6.1 Automatic sprinkler system.
Stages shall be equipped with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1. Sprinklers shall be installed under the roof and gridiron and under all catwalks and galleries over the stage. Sprinklers shall be installed in dressing rooms, performer lounges, shops and storerooms accessory to such stages.

Exceptions:

1.    Sprinklers are not required under stage areas less than 4 feet (1219 mm) in clear height utilized exclusively for storage of tables and chairs, provided that the concealed space is separated from the adjacent spaces by Type X gypsum board not less than 5/8 inch (15.9 mm) in thickness.

2.    Sprinklers are not required for stages 1,000 square feet (93 m2) or less in area and 50 feet (15 240 mm) or less in height where curtains, scenery or other combustible hangings are not retractable vertically. Combustible hangings shall be limited to a single main curtain, borders, legs and a single backdrop.

3.    Sprinklers are not required within portable orchestra enclosures on stages.


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 1, 2022)

Looks like I had an extra 6 in there. My apologies.

It was about the commentary which contradicted the code.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 1, 2022)

Who ever wrote this part of the commentary really did not understand the intent of exceptions to the code. Look what he/she wrote in the last sentence in exception 3.  "Temporary Sprinkler Heads" 
 I did not know they had errata's for the commentaries


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 1, 2022)

One of the problems is that exceptions one and two are also in NFPA 13, but three is not. Somewhere in IBC I believe in the event of a conflict like this, the code governs. Also, the code change was first in 2006 but the commentary was changed 9 years later.  I haven't figured out how to watch out for commentary changes.


----------



## steveray (Mar 2, 2022)

Bill, got a pic of a temp orchestra enclosure?


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## steveray (Mar 2, 2022)

So....the little covered area at the front of the stage?


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 2, 2022)

There are variations but typically includes towers or walls  - 7 towers iirc in this one, each with a center section on masts on a castered base and two side folding wings - and three ceiling pieces or reflectors. The ceiling pieces are hung on stage rigging - wire rope, pulleys on the roof steel, and either (or sometimes both) counterweight manually moved or an electric hoist.  These are probably in the 2000 pound range.  To store the piece is lowered, tilted about the left to right centerline to vertical, and stored up in the stage house.

Here's a catalog link to one (of 3 I know) manufactures data sheet which sort of illustrates this. https://performance.stageright.com/...015/09/stageright-opus-ii-acoustic-shell1.pdf

Of my estimate of 35,000-40,000 high schools in US, I guess a fourth to a third have such a shell on their stage.

Probably no surprise, I could go on for a long time on this subject.


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 2, 2022)

steveray said:


> So....the little covered area at the front of the stage?


No, that's typically called a pit filler, portable platforms which cover an orchestra pit and extend the stage - with many variations.  Higher priced version is a mechanical lift platform - used to be hydraulic, now electric drive.  Another sometimes problematic sprinkler issue.


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 2, 2022)

steveray said:


> So....the little covered area at the front of the stage?


No, that's typically called a pit filler, portable platforms which cover an orchestra pit and extend the stage - with many variations.  Higher priced version is a mechanical lift platform - used to be hydraulic, now electric drive.  Another sometimes problematic sprinkler issue.


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 2, 2022)

Maybe I skip over the basic - so you have that shell - towers and ceiling panels - for acoustic music; or the ceiling store vertical way out if sight, and towers roll and nest in a storage area out of sight, and now you have a wide open stage with a curtain surround.

Well designed, about 30 to 60 minutes to convert.


----------



## steveray (Mar 2, 2022)

And when they don't move it the sprinkler system is compromised......


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 2, 2022)

The area under the ceiling is not sprinklered.  Several significant factors: no listed components for a flexible sprinkler connection - one that is 50 to 100' long and repeatedly flexed; and no significant combustibles under a shell - chairs usually steel, music stands, musicians, and their instruments; these are only in place for relatively short periods of time - an evening or a weekend; and virtually no record of fires under these.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 2, 2022)

Bill
Thanks for the info lesson on this section of the code. Since these are portable I bet most jurisdictions don't have any idea if they are being used in their jurisdiction or not.


----------



## steveray (Mar 2, 2022)

But that is a concert shell, not a portable orchestra enclosure....So I can pitch a 1000' tent on a stage and not worry about the sprinklers as long as I call it an orchestra enclosure.........hunh.....


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 2, 2022)

steveray said:


> But that is a concert shell, not a portable orchestra enclosure....So I can pitch a 1000' tent on a stage and not worry about the sprinklers as long as I call it an orchestra enclosure.........hunh.....


Not understanding your comment.  The picture shows what is a typical "portable orchestra enclosure" which is often called band she'll, orchestra shell, and probably other names.  It goes away when the stage is used for "drama" like plays, musicals , ballet, etc.

I guess you could pitch a tent on stage, call it what you want,  and the inside of the tent is not sprinklered. Pitch it in gym or cafeteria or atrium, same thing.  If you were doing a play set inside a house, you might have scenery that looks like walls with a ceiling.  Then the stage floor under the ceiling is not sprinklered.

If you look at all the stage fires - not many in last 120 years, a lot in the 50-75 years before that (average life of theatre  before burning down around 5 years) almost all are ignition from lighting (change from arc and flame to light bulb was around 120 years ago) and what burned first was combustibles hanging above the lighting.  ( The great fault of thinking sprinklers are not effective in a 75-100' stage is that the fire is within 50' of sprinklers at roof, just much further above floor.)

So, the overwhelming most common fire on a stage is still protected by the sprinklers because the fuel is above the  ceiling - shell or scenery.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 2, 2022)

Is it the same rule for outside stages?


----------



## steveray (Mar 2, 2022)

bill1952 said:


> Not understanding your comment.  The picture shows what is a typical "portable orchestra enclosure" which is often called band she'll, orchestra shell, and probably other names.  It goes away when the stage is used for "drama" like plays, musicals , ballet, etc.
> 
> I guess you could pitch a tent on stage, call it what you want,  and the inside of the tent is not sprinklered. Pitch it in gym or cafeteria or atrium, same thing.  If you were doing a play set inside a house, you might have scenery that looks like walls with a ceiling.  Then the stage floor under the ceiling is not sprinklered.
> 
> ...


 I am just saying that allowing "whatever someone wants to do for a performance for a short period of time" when it compromises a safety system ends in the station nightclub fire.....But...I don't get to write all of it....I mainly enforce it....


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 2, 2022)

I guess you have to know what a portable orchestra enclosure is to enforce it.

Comparing a high school - which accounts for the overwhelming majority of stages - to the Station makes no sense, really nothing alike.  I sure wished someone had enforced a few of the many code violations at the Station.


----------



## steveray (Mar 3, 2022)

It makes perfect sense...the sprinkler system is severely compromised by the obstruction of the heads reaching the hazard. Egress travel distance/CPET has been lengthened by building a "temporary" room with one direction out...Maybe it is not likely that something will happen in/ at the enclosure, I just don't understand why they need all of the safety cheats for a performance...


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 3, 2022)

The hazard is very small from very limited combustibles and there are multiple means of egress.  Besides, it was approved by committee and membership with no opposition.  And prior to the change, that specifically excepted portable orchestra shells, it was the common practice not to. No one had heard of sprinkling a shell until a particular project, which prompted me to propose adding the specific  exception.


----------



## steveray (Mar 3, 2022)

Residential sprinklers made it in too and the vast majority of the country cut that back out too.....A lot of "dumb" changes are getting made which is why I am getting more involved now and trying to get more code folks involved....The catastrophes will happen and we will go back the other way at some point I am sure...


----------

